
When PARRY Met ELIZA: A Ridiculous Chatbot Conversation from 1972 (2014) - diggan
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/06/when-parry-met-eliza-a-ridiculous-chatbot-conversation-from-1972/372428/?single_page=true
======
bhhaskin
Its interesting how ELIZA seems to ask mostly question while PARRY tends to
make statements. I wonder what would happen if you placed either bot up
against a modern chatbot.

